# Disyuntor termico levanta vidrios



## Nandre (Nov 5, 2013)

hola gente como les va??? espero que bien, ando con una consulta, resulta que ando buscando un circuito que limite la corriente del sistema levantavidrios cuando llegan a tope de recorrido para evitar el recalentamiento de los motorcitos.
Andaba pensando un ptc grande o un fusible reseteable...... habra forma de adaptarlos? no se por donde empezar  pregunte en casas de electronica y no pudieron darme respuesta
agradezco desde ya la ayudita muchas gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 5, 2013)

> limite la corriente del sistema levantavidrios cuando llegan a tope de recorrido para evitar el recalentamiento de los motorcitos.



 cuando llegan al tope, arriba o abajo, se corta la corriente asi que no deberian calentar

por curiosidad, como llegaste a medir que calentaban


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Nov 6, 2013)

utiliza una resistencia shunt para medir la corriente y un amplificador operacional configurado como comparador para cortar la corriente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/fusible-electronico-35171/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fusible-electronico-esta-mal-esquema-dudas-95866/


----------



## Nandre (Nov 6, 2013)

hola he encontrado el diagrama de la fusilera http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/4964/fusiblerag3.jpg
resulta que hay un disyuntor termico en la posicion VIII el cual va en serie al positivo que alimenta a los motores, el tema es que los levanta vidrios no son originales y carecen de dicho disyuntor y al hacer tope (arriba o abajo) se nota que las luces del auto bajan como si hubiese un sobre consumo y el motor sigue trabajando hasta soltar el boton, pregunte en la casa de repuestos por el disyuntor y no hay por las importaciones.
Viendo los circuitos me quedaria la intriga que si cada vez que se haga tope el circuito se dispare y deba ser reseteado.
Se podra hacer con alguna especie de ptc conectado en serie asi cuando el consumo se eleve aumente su resistencia y limitar la marcha del motor???
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## analogico (Nov 6, 2013)

Nandre dijo:


> hola he encontrado el diagrama de la fusilera http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/4964/fusiblerag3.jpg
> resulta que hay un disyuntor termico en la posicion VIII el cual va en serie al positivo que alimenta a los motores, el tema es que los levanta vidrios no son originales y carecen de dicho disyuntor y al hacer tope (arriba o abajo) se nota que las luces del auto bajan como si hubiese un sobre consumo y el motor sigue trabajando hasta soltar el boton, pregunte en la casa de repuestos por el disyuntor y no hay por las importaciones.
> Viendo los circuitos me quedaria la intriga que si cada vez que se haga tope el circuito se dispare y deba ser reseteado.
> Se podra hacer con alguna especie de ptc conectado en serie asi cuando el consumo se eleve aumente su resistencia y limitar la marcha del motor???
> Desde ya muchas gracias



y antes de andar  *invetando la rueda *por que no simplemente vas a tu  tienda de autopartes amiga y compras el "protector termico" o "protector de sobrecarga térmica para la industria automotriz y motor"  para levantavidrios o como se llame


----------



## Nandre (Nov 6, 2013)

Nandre dijo:


> pregunte en la casa de repuestos por el disyuntor y no hay por las importaciones.



por eso, y no me hubiese hecho tanto drama


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Nov 6, 2013)

> Se podra hacer con alguna especie de ptc conectado en serie asi cuando el consumo se eleve aumente su resistencia y limitar la marcha del motor???



yo ya te respondi 

si se puede, un metodo es una resistencia shunt y un comparador.


----------



## analogico (Nov 6, 2013)

entonces prueba con un rele de coriente
de modo que al subir la corriente abra el circuito
y al bajar lo cierre


los mas comunes son los de refrigeracion
http://refrigeracionyaireacond.blogspot.com/2013/04/relay-de-corriente.html
pero no se si es nc


o usar un rele normal cambienadole el bobinado


 si usas el rele puedes probar que se abra en una resistencia
de modo que al abrir quede la resistencia en serie


----------

